# Shimano 9/10 speed parts availability



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I need just the adjuster for br-7700 brake- star shape 
I think different from current model/s. Do they still sell this?

like
Shimano Dura Ace BR-7700 Front Road Caliper Brake: Like New Bike Recyclery Used and Vintage Online Bike Shop
Not oval/dome shape.


----------

